# More kittens!!!!!



## Wendy (Jul 28, 2016)

We came home after dark last night to see two tiny kittens in our driveway. Probably 6-7 weeks old. They were too scared to catch though and went under the fence into our yard. Because it was dark I just put out a bowl of crunchies and a bowl of water. This morning both were empty so I refilled them before going to work. When I got home they were empty again. Tonight hubby and I were sitting on the deck enjoying a drink....out of the garden came FIVE kittens....four dark grey and one orange. They're still scared but so very hungry. We left a big dog crate with soft towels and lots of food and water. I'm hoping we can tame them enough to catch and take to a rescue centre. (we have several no-kill cat rescues close by) I'd LOVE to get a hold of the SOB who dropped these poor babies off. 

I just hope we can catch them before they get on the road or something bad happens to them.

Will try and get photos soon.....


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2016)

They found the right house...gooood kitties. I hope you can find good homes for them. I'd probably take all five
if I lived close enough to do so.

This kitten and puppy dumping happens a lot out in the
country here. I'd like to catch just one as they're dumping. I could at least throw a rock or two at them.


----------



## John M (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh man! If they're really hungry, then as you say, they've probably been dumped off. That's despicable! Or, perhaps a local feral cat had the litter and Mom got hit by a car, or taken by a predator? Poor little kittens. I hope you manage to catch them and they can have a chance. 

I found 3 kittens many years ago right in front of my greenhouse door. They too had been dumped off, as far as I could tell. I took them to a rescue centre and I found out later that all 3 got adopted into great homes. I was really pleased with myself that I took the time and trouble to help them out a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 29, 2016)

They disappeared for the day today (under the deck or in the garden sleeping I suspect) but are back tonight. They're even more skittish tonight so I think they may be a bit feral or have had a really bad early experience with people. Our neighbours really miserable cat came over to try and chase them last night....gave it a boot in the butt. Who know, it may have come back again today and beat them up while I was at work.

I have a home for two but it's really doubtful that I can tame them enough to catch them. (although I'm getting all kinds of advice on how to catch them  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2016)

You are a good person, Wendy. Thank you for trying to help these little ones. I hope you are successful.


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish you success Wendy. We've found and saved feral
kittens that were abandoned, but they were only two to
three days old and had to be bottle fed, burped, pooped,
etc. Once they're older, it becomes harder to get their
trust.


----------



## John M (Jul 30, 2016)

Perhaps the rescue centre or SPCA has a couple live-capture cages you can borrow?


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 30, 2016)

abax said:


> I wish you success Wendy. We've found and saved feral
> kittens that were abandoned, but they were only two to
> three days old and had to be bottle fed, burped, pooped,
> etc. Once they're older, it becomes harder to get their
> trust.



I rescued one like that back in the spring of 2011. He was helpless and all alone, hiding between the outside of our basement wall and the cement stairs leading to the front door. He stayed in there and cried for 24 hours but eventually I was able to entice him out with a bowl of kitten formula. He was so tiny and ravenously hungry, an adorable bright orange kitten. Even then with his eyes barely open he hissed at me. He had a lot of pluck, but we coddled him, cared for him, got him tested for Feline Leukemia and FIV. It didn't take long for him to warm up to humans, and after a couple of weeks of TLC our local veterinarian adopted him.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2016)

There is a government subsidised cat sterilization programme in Oz in an attempt to stop cats killing all our native marsupials and birds. They have become a scurge as our climate means they are mostly outdoors and readily survive.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 30, 2016)

Feral (wild) house cats are a significant problem here too, Ozpaph. Many local charities and some local governments across the nation sponsor trap/neuter/immunize/return programs, but it is simply not enough. We need many more such programs, more funding, much greater participation and a public ad campaign to educate the public and spell out in no uncertain terms how many billions of birds are killed by roaming and feral cats each and every year in the USA. The problem is currently out of control in many places.


----------



## John M (Jul 31, 2016)

I've got a friend that I've known for about 25 years, who is currently cat-less; but, she has a small dog. However, she's had cats in the past and she recently told me that her next dog.....will be a cat. I dread her getting another cat because she's such an irresponsible owner. I don't think I'll be able to remain friends with her. 

You see, she strongly believes that a cat should be able to go outside. To her, a cat NEEDS to go outside and roam and.....well.....be a cat! However, she also loves to see the wild song birds; so, she puts out mixed bird seed, suet, fruit, grape jelly for the Oriols, nectar for the hummingbirds and Niger seed for the Goldfinches. She also maintains a bird bath and even puts up nest boxes to attract birds to her yard to nest. However, the damned cats she's had in the past have obviously LOVED this situation....going on a killing spree every - single - day!!!! 

One year, my friend had a nest of Chickadees in her yard and her cat, a VERY skilled and deadly hunter, noticed the nest. So, my friend decided to keep him in the house. That lasted for a few hours before she caved in to his meows and she let the frickin' furry death machine out. The next day, all that was left of the baby Chickadees was a bunch of feathers and fluff, littering the ground below the nest box. 

I think I'm going to have a falling out with my friend over this if she gets another cat. I just can't tolerate the utter stupidity and deliberate cruelty of attacting the wild songbirds to her yard, while at the same time owning a cat that she lets roam free, knowing it's going to hunt and kill them all. It makes me furious to think of what she's done in the past and if she does it again in the future, I simply won't be able to be civil to her any longer.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 31, 2016)

Much agreement here John. You know that we are responsible cat owners (actually they own us...) and that ours are leash trained. We have several bird feeders as well as nesting boxes that are always frequented but are never bothered by our own cats. I've seen feathers under the feeders a few times....never from our cats, but from neighbourhood cats that are free roaming. It makes me angry to see other peoples' cats in our yard when we are being responsible.

As for the kittens.....they didn't show up yesterday or last night. We did see a small black cat and two skunks at the food bowls, but no kittens. We figure they've moved on, the neighbour's NASTY cat has driven them off or they've been caught by local animal control. We'll keep an eye out but we're not too hopeful. People can be so cruel....it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 31, 2016)

My cat walks very well on a leash with a harness. We started when she was a kitten. She likes to go out every now and then for a stroll around the neighborhood. We just stick to the sidewalks, and she trots right along beside me as if she were a dog.


----------



## John M (Jul 31, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> My cat walks very well on a leash with a harness. We started when she was a kitten. She likes to go out every now and then for a stroll around the neighborhood. We just stick to the sidewalks, and she trots right along beside me as if she were a dog.



So cool!

Wendy: Yes, I know your cats are always leashed and supervised. I have always been impressed with your sense of responsibility as a cat owner. It keeps your cats safe and it saves you the heartache of losing one of your family members to the road or from a run-in with a dog, etc. Plus, it prevents your cats from roaming freely, perfecting their hunting skills.

I LOVE my dog and while I don't have a cat, I have had cats in the past and I like them a lot. However, I always get very annoyed when a neighbour's cat or dog comes onto my property. I wish people would be more responsible, like Wendy. Because I don't have a cat, I'm not expecting to find cat crap in my gardens when I'm working the soil, yet, sometimes I do! Plus, I don't want my plants to be dug up by a cat digging a hole to crap in! I don't think the wildlife that I enjoy seeing in my yard, should be harrassed by other people's animals that are tresspassing onto my property. 

A number of years ago, a neighbour down the road had a beautiful German Shepherd that they just let run loose. It was a nice, friendly dog; but, it damaged my property (dug holes, crapped on my grass and stepped on my plants). It also upset my own dog (who never runs loose, unsupervised), who disliked the intruder onto "his" property. So, even though I knew who the dog belonged to, everytime the dog showed up in my yard, I'd tie him up and call the animal control. They'd come and pick him up, take him back to the pound and call the owner to come pick him up (a half hour drive). They also had to pay a $75 fee every time. After 3 or 4 times of doing this, they finally stopped letting their dog run loose in the neighbourhood! You'd think that after the first time, they'd stop; but, some people are REALLY dense!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is Steve walking Clyde after he (Steve) gets home from work.

Sorry it's not a bigger photo....took it off my iPhone.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2016)

Fences make good neighbors or conversely, no neighbors
make good neighbors. Our only neighbors are two well-fed
raccoons.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 21, 2016)

Well the kittens came back last week. One of the grey ones is missing but there is a momma cat....she is small, black and totally feral. One of the kittens has decided he wants to be a house cat. Our neighbours are taking him in and have named him Russell. The other three are still scared of us but show signs of trying to be friendly. We'll keep feeding them as long as they stay around and with any luck will be able to catch them for spaying/neutering and new homes. Here are a few photos of Russell....he's a little ham. His new family is supposed to be taking him into the house today. I hope they do it soon as he's starting to bond with Steve and I....and we do not need another cat!

Russell (named after Blue Jays catcher Russell Martin we're told)


----------



## chris20 (Aug 21, 2016)

Awww!


----------



## John M (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah! Awww! What a cutie. I hope your neighbours follow through and do take him in and give him a good home. Good luck with finding homes for the rest.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 21, 2016)

I just handed him over the fence to the neighbours. On one hand I'm happy he has a home so close....but I'm sad to see him go. :sob: We were getting attached to him as he has such a personality. I keep checking his bed under the gazebo to see if he's escaped and come back. I'm so pathetic. :rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 21, 2016)

Here are the other three. The look on their faces shows how wild/feral they are. I'll be amazed if we can tame them. No matter....they won't go hungry as long as they stay with us.


----------



## abax (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm so glad you're taking care of them and so sorry I don't
live close enough to take at least the two grays. I've tamed feral cats, but it takes an enormous amount of time
and patience...and $$$ for vet. bills.


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2016)

Yup. You be pathetic! LOL! If you don't catch them; but, you feed them, they'll stay for the free food and have their own kittens. You'll have a cat colony in your yard! 'Hope you catch them and they can be fixed.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm well aware of that John.....don't have any plans to be a kitten factory. :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

